# Can't Decide! Birth center vs. homebirth



## newlywedtzh

Okay. I have toured two birth centers and met with a midwife team for a homebirth. I really did not like the first birth center but really did love the feel of the second. I like the idea of homebirth and am not afraid however I'm wondering if I would get negative feelings about my home once going through something so intense As childbirth there. Does that make sense? 

There's also two major points of contention. 

Homebirth is not covered by my insurance and will be over 5k out of pocket. I am a SAHM and this would be all of our savings. Not to mention, not sure how we would buy new furniture for my daughters new room and nursery stuff etc for new baby. 

The other major thing is the birth center is an hour away. The thought of having to drive that far with my little one every 4 weeks for appts. Then that far during labor! Ugh idk... And there is a maximum 4-6 hour stay after birth. I'm going to be dead tired and the thought of having to drive an hour so soon after birth is unsettling. I was very dizzy and deliriously tired after my daughters birth. However, the birth center would be almost completely covered by my insurance. It would probably cost only $500. 

I thought I would just "know" the right choice, but I really don't. I'm more confused than ever. I want to get settled in with a provider and don't know what to do!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Also. I could afford to hire a doula with the birth center birth. But probably not if chose the homebirth. It would be a midwife team however they said they are busy doing things and may not be able to offer the same emotional support a doula would and still recommend them.


----------



## Uni tsi

Four to six hour stay for recovery after birth does not seem long enough. I can see why you are worried about that. Are there any other options in your area?


----------



## MindUtopia

I personally have no experience of anything other than a home birth, but I chose being at home because I just felt more comfortable there and it seemed safer and easier (we don't have a birth centre anywhere near us, just a hospital, which though it is staffed by midwives and it would have been a midwife attending my birth, still felt like a hospital). Actually the fact that my daughter was born there, in our bedroom, made our home all the more special. We rented so we didn't have the option to stay there forever and the day we moved was really emotional because we were leaving the special place where our daughter was born (even though I didn't really love the house and was glad to be moving). Giving birth is intense, but it's not a negative sort of intensity. It was wonderful to have it be in our home. 

As for your other concerns, if you feel comfortable, happy and safe in both, unless resources are totally unlimited, I would probably lean towards the birth centre instead of a home birth though. I loved giving birth at home and wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere else, but obviously here our medical care is free at the point of service, so we don't pay individually for care, just our normal income taxes. I wouldn't put myself in debt for it if there are other options you are comfortable with. I do agree the distance is an issue and I wouldn't be happy to be driving so far just a few hours after giving birth. 4-6 hours after giving birth I could hardly even stand up! I wasn't even showered yet. I don't think the appointments would be as much of a concern, but I wouldn't be thrilled to _have _drive home so soon after and to drive so far. Here many women choose to leave hospital within 6 hours if they have a normal, natural birth and want to go home. But you always have the _option_ to stay if you need to. I personally would probably not want to stay myself as I'd want to get home, but in case I was exhausted or it was in the middle of the night or I was feeling unwell, I would want to at least have the choice to stay a bit longer if needed. Is there any flexibility on that? What if it is 2am and you and your partner are both exhausted and just need to get some sleep and wait until the next morning? Can you pay extra for an extended stay?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thank you very much for the responses! I think we came To a decision and are going with the birth center. The cost is really the big factor and once I made the decision a huge weight was lifted off my
Shoulders not having to worry about finances. It really did have a great vibe there !


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I had a birth center birth and all I wanted to do was snuggle up in my own bed when we were done! He was born at 11:24 at night and we didn't get out of there until 4:30 or so. But they were 5 minutes away from our house. Personally I had too much adrenaline and was too sore to lay down let alone rest.

My midwives were great during labor, but me I wanted to be left alone with my OH and be in peace while I was focusing. I think it's a great idea to have enough to hire on a doula if you feel you need the additional emotional support

All that being said I would like a homebirth next go around :)


----------



## MrsKatie

I left the birth center 4 hours after my daughter was born. I was walking around feeling amazing and SO ready to be out of there! Most women do feel great after a drug-free birth and 4-6 hours is more than enough time!


----------



## newlywedtzh

That's true. I had morphine, and epidural, and pitocin with my daughters birth and it took over 19 hours. No drugs this time - boy have I learned so much since then! So I'm sure I won't be as out of it.


----------

